

Tell President Obama to support the Federal Research Public Access Act - smanek
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=966

======
suprgeek
Note that Elsevier has vowed to oppose this:
[http://lj.libraryjournal.com/2012/02/legislation/elsevier-
ba...](http://lj.libraryjournal.com/2012/02/legislation/elsevier-backs-off-
rwa-support-still-opposes-mandated-open-access/) This is the very essence of a
Big Company trying to hold on to its outdated business model which is in fact
a direct threat to public good.

Signed and forwarded to lots of friends in the Academic community.

------
smanek
For the lazy, here is the petition: <http://wh.gov/04u>

Yes, we all know that online Whitehouse petitions won't have as much effect as
calling/writing your congressional representatives. But this is such a 'niche'
issue that I could imagine something as small as a this having a real effect.

But call/write too, if you are so inclined!

------
raymondh
I just signed the petition. If nothing else, it was very satisfying.

~~~
bo1024
That's what the petition system is for.

------
Drbble
I was very excited but doubtful until I noticed "Tell" in the title.

